# Thyroid still enlarged?



## blady329 (Mar 12, 2011)

Sorry I haven't been on for a long time. In a nutshell, I was diagnosed with Graves in June 2010 and by February 2011 I was off meds and in remission. I went for a check-up and now will not be re-tested until March 2012.

The only thing that I have had that is concerning to me is that I still have a pain in one spot in my throat. Mostly noticeable when I swallow. Not sure if this is thyroid related but just wondering if my thyroid could still be enlarged still that I am in remission?
Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

blady329 said:


> Sorry I haven't been on for a long time. In a nutshell, I was diagnosed with Graves in June 2010 and by February 2011 I was off meds and in remission. I went for a check-up and now will not be re-tested until March 2012.
> 
> The only thing that I have had that is concerning to me is that I still have a pain in one spot in my throat. Mostly noticeable when I swallow. Not sure if this is thyroid related but just wondering if my thyroid could still be enlarged still that I am in remission?
> Thanks!


Pain is not good. Have you had RAIU (radioactive uptake scan?)

Thyroid cancer in patients with hyperthyroidism.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12876418

Thyroid Cancer Symptoms
http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=53303


----------



## blady329 (Mar 12, 2011)

I had a RAIU when I was first diagnosed. I also had a ultrasound then and also probably 6 or 7 months ago.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

blady329 said:


> I had a RAIU when I was first diagnosed. I also had a ultrasound then and also probably 6 or 7 months ago.


And? The results were?

What does your most recent thyroid panel of TSH, FREE T3 and Free T4 look like? Can you post the results with the ranges?

Have you told your doctor of this pain?


----------

